# Top Doc Endocrinologist on Hashimotos - remission - 1/3 cases - here's how...



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just hope this info will help someone else. Today I saw an amazing endocrinologist. He's probably only a few more years until he retires and has been rated a "TOP DOCTOR." This guy is wise.

He told me: approx 1/3 of hashimotos cases go into remission -- you must treat EARLY and you're trying to get the TSH to 1.0 -- He did a forumlation to determine the amount of synthroid, retest after 6 weeks.

He told me to take 200 mcg selenium per day. I told him - I eat 2-4 brazil nuts a day... He told me it's better to get an exact amount -- too much is not good, too little not helpful.

He asked if I had more questions, i asked about the following vitamins, here's his response:

vit c -- 500 mg per day
vit d3 -- 2,000 per day
b stress complex? Yes.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm betting that way more than 1/3 of all Hashimoto's cases go into drug-controlled remission. Most people do very well on thyroid medications.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

"Drug controlled remission?" That sounds like an oxy-moron.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> I'm betting that way more than 1/3 of all Hashimoto's cases go into drug-controlled remission. Most people do very well on thyroid medications.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I sure hope he was talking about a remission that can be medication-free. But I guess either way, a remission would be a good thing.hugs4


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the message is this: do what you need to in order to feel better. It's your body, your choices. But don't be surprised if you are dependent on medication. None of us like it, but if there was a medication-free route that actually worked, you better believe there would be a LOT more people who would be pursuing that option.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> I think the message is this: do what you need to in order to feel better. It's your body, your choices. But don't be surprised if you are dependent on medication. None of us like it, but if there was a medication-free route that actually worked, you better believe there would be a LOT more people who would be pursuing that option.


I think it's really important to use the medication to start with - and "if" your body gets to a place where it can be in remission -- that's great!! I hope it can be medication-free remission *bonus!* But to start without the medicine - that seems risky to me - especially because of all the fluctuations and changes that can occur.

I believe that the doc's response was in the context of - I was trying to do all I could on my own to fight for my body - against the Hashimotos - I don't want to be on medication forever -- I believe that's when he let me know that approx 1/3 go into remission - but that there are things that help to get there - and things that don't help... For example -- waiting on treatment is not a helpful idea. The changes I made were somewhat in line with a "ray peat" diet, and rest. My tsh dropped w/o meds from 9.7 to 5.9 - but why? Was it the diet? Was it rest? Was it hormones? Was it because I have stopped swimming in chlorine? I don't have a scientifically proven answer. Interesting though.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Swimmer said:


> I think it's really important to use the medication to start with - and "if" your body gets to a place where it can be in remission -- that's great!! I hope it can be medication-free remission *bonus!* But to start without the medicine - that seems risky to me - especially because of all the fluctuations and changes that can occur.
> 
> I believe that the doc's response was in the context of - I was trying to do all I could on my own to fight for my body - against the Hashimotos - I don't want to be on medication forever -- I believe that's when he let me know that approx 1/3 go into remission - but that there are things that help to get there - and things that don't help... For example -- waiting on treatment is not a helpful idea. The changes I made were somewhat in line with a "ray peat" diet, and rest. My tsh dropped w/o meds from 9.7 to 5.9 - but why? Was it the diet? Was it rest? Was it hormones? Was it because I have stopped swimming in chlorine? I don't have a scientifically proven answer. Interesting though.


My understanding with TSH has always been this: Don't rely on it -use it as a guide. Mine has been all over the place (I think this is VERY common with hashi's) I have had it at .09 and never felt hyper and once it was 9.78 and I never felt hypo. I try very hard to maintain it between 1 and 2.5, but it really is a crap shoot. I can't dose my medication by my free's either because I always run in the low nomal range for both T3 & T4. If I try and raise to the mid range or better, I go WAY HYPER. I just know I feel a whole lot better since going gluten free and starting medication. 
When I was first diagnosed my TSH was 3.9 and my frees were low normal yet I felt like total hell. My TPO was 439. Giving up gluten, soda and taking dessicated medication was the trick for me. Took a year but I feel better now than I ever have. My doc just switched me from Naturethroid to Westhroid and bumped me to 3/4 a grain, and I feel great.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As someone with multiple autoimmune diseases, all more serious than Hashimoto's, I can tell you that we would never think of going off our drugs......because there's usually a little honeymoon period and then all h*ll breaks loose. And then, once you realize that the drugs were what was keeping you in remission, it takes such a long, long time to regain that status, if you ever will.


----------

